# Simpson River Pier



## burghman (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm new to the Pace/Pensacola area and was wondering if it is just like any other intercoastal fishing area. My son and daughter have been ready to go since the day we got here. I don't have a boat but any advice for the area will be appreciated.


----------

